# My first rat loss



## newratmama (Aug 6, 2012)

About a year ago I took in my first 2 rats from a friend who no longer wanted them. Within days they were totally warmed up to me and were my bestfriends. Especially the little girl in the photo named Mazy. She was a big softy, she loved kisses and cuddling a lot more then my other female who just likes to cause trouble. Saddly, I came home on the weekend to find that she had passed away in her sleep for unknown reasons. Her sister and I miss her greatly everyday  I'm happy she is safe where she is, but I still feel guilty for not saying goodbye as I was on a 5 day trip and my family was watching her.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard not to say goodbye. Just remember all your happy memories with her and be proud that you gave her such a great life with you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

so sorry for your loss  its always hard saying good bye to a loved animal.


----------



## XratmommyX (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry for your loss  She sounded like a lovely little fuzz. I agree with the above post, be proud that you gave her a happy and comfortable life. I'm sure you have memories that you'll always cherish. Hang in there!!


----------

